# Considered one service



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Question about multiple service entrance conductors 230.2 .Have 1 set of 250 mcm AL feeding a 200 amp panel and a 1 set of #2 Al feeding a 100 amp disconnect that will feed a transfer switch/optional genny panel.Both sets of conductors originate at a 320 amp meter base and feed underground to the panels located together.According to 230.2 A (4) optional standby systems .Would this be considered a legal installation?

If the # 2 SEC did NOT feed a transfer switch /genny setup ,then it would not be considered one service( as per 230.40 excp.#2) ,only because it would have had to been at least a 1/0 size.

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dogleg said:


> Question about multiple service entrance conductors 230.2 .Have 1 set of 250 mcm AL feeding a 200 amp panel and a 1 set of #2 Al feeding a 100 amp disconnect that will feed a transfer switch/optional genny panel.Both sets of conductors originate at a 320 amp meter base and feed underground to the panels located together.According to 230.2 A (4) optional standby systems .Would this be considered a legal installation?
> 
> If the # 2 SEC did NOT feed a transfer switch /genny setup ,then it would not be considered one service( as per 230.40 excp.#2) ,only because it would have had to been at least a 1/0 size.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?


Yes because you have less than six service disconnecting means as per 230.40 ex #2.:thumbsup:


----------

